# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Homemade Tarp and Hammock

## finallyME

Mostly because I am poor, and because I like making stuff, I decided to make my own hammock and tarp.  First the tarp.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

So, basically, I bought the fabric at Walmart in the $1.50 bin.  I thought it was 1.1 oz breathable ripstop, but I have my doubts now.  Then I looked online for tarp directions.  I didn't follow the instructions completely, and I don't think I like the corner tieouts.  Since I wanted an 8' X 10' tarp, and I didn't have enough material to sew the seam along the ridge line, I sewed it down the middle, perpendicular to the ridge line.  I also read on another forum about people trying to make their own silnylon, so I decided to try that as well.  Once the tarp was all sewn together, I set it up in my yard and mixed 100% clear silicon with mineral spirits.  Then I took a sponge and scraped it all over the fabric.  I did this twice all over, and a third time on the ridge line.  A few days later, I set it up again and laid under it with my wife sprinkling it with the hose....NO LEAKS.  I was very surprised and very happy.  The final weight is 26 oz.  It is a little heavier then I expected.  I was expecting 16 oz.  So, maybe it isn't 1.1 oz per square yard ripstop.

Now the hammock..

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Basically I followed the advice of this site...Just Jeff

He explains a lot.  For the bug netting, I took an army mosquito net for a cot, and cut two holes for the hammock suspension to pass through.  I plan to put some velco there to close the holes because I can also use the tarp and bug net alone without the hammock for a tarp tent.

----------


## FVR

Thanks...........

----------


## crashdive123

Nice work.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I like the tarp and great pictures!

----------


## FVR

I've been looking for a hammock, just hate to buy one.  Now all I need is a trip to wallyworld.  Have to make it look primitive somehow.

----------


## hunter63

Nice job!
Thanks for the site.

Makes me wish I still had my old, bought from the add, on the back of Popular Mechanics Magazine, army surplus jungle hammock, but I bet yours is lighter, the old canves one weighed a ton!
Had the bug screen and everything.
Took some time to get used to sleeping in it, all nite.

Used to carry it around in the trunk of my car, welded a piece of pipe and cap on the back bumper,to slid in one pole 
Tied up one end to a tree, hook up the other end to the pipe in the bumper and pull forward till the proper tighness was reached.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

FM here's a Blog that has some really good info on tarps Hammocks,and stuff sacks things he makes himself. looks like really good directions...but then who am I to say. The only sewing I've done is with needle and thread sewing up rips and putting buttons back on. The real simple stuff.
http://backwoodsdaydreamer.blogspot.com/

----------


## panch0

Nice job! Great Ideas thanks for sharing.

----------


## canid

nice. you just reminded me that i left my hammock up at my old place in chico when i came back down south.

----------


## Fletcher

looks good. What's the hammock made of?

----------


## mccaw69

great job..i've checked out jeff's site several times,and am considering doing the same thing my old hammock,a jungle style,is about worn plum out.plus it looks like your rig would b alot lighter.did u use ripstop mat. for the hammock as well?

----------


## finallyME

My hammock is too heavy.  I used some pretty heavy stuff, I think it came out to 4 oz per square yard.  Anyways, I have some light ripstop nylon that I am going to make  a new one with.  It might even be more comfortable.  So, that is my next project.

----------


## OGsBF

great job.. making stuff... thats the spirit

----------

